# Maglite ML150LR Closer To Release



## terryoregon (Feb 7, 2018)

I think Maglite announced this 1082 lumens rechargeable light last May, but looks like it's getting close to release. They now have a win it before you can buy it promotion.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool!! 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 7, 2018)

There are a few brand new ones for sale on ebay $120


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2018)

I never win anything but hey...entered anyways


----------



## terryoregon (Feb 7, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> There are a few brand new ones for sale on ebay $120



Interesting, I wonder how they got them - because they're not available on Maglite's website yet.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 8, 2018)

The Bay had a few of the latest warm beam'd Mag's too.

I figure it best to wait for my favorite dealer to get them. That way I know what they have was meant to be sold. Those others may be demo's, rejects or worse... fake.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 9, 2018)

I emailed Mag about it a week or so ago and the reply stated it would be on the website "within 30 days or so."

So maybe the last week in Feb or first week in March?
I'm ready. I want one for myself and 2 others for gifts.


----------



## regulator (Feb 9, 2018)

This looks pretty nice for a full size light with both high output AND runtime. Mag has come out with some pretty decent stuff lately.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Feb 10, 2018)

Mag has a contest to win one before you can buy one. I entered.

http://maglite.com/maglab/maglitena...ite-ml150lr-sweepstakes-feb-2018#.Wn8brujwaM9


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 10, 2018)

When I win this light I’ll let you all know how I like it. The last time I won something it was a duffel bag at a gym in Las Vegas. That prize sucked. This Maglite will be cool.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 11, 2018)

Not if I win first!


----------



## XR6Toggie (Feb 11, 2018)

Apparently it’s C cell size which is a shame. It probably won’t fit in my belt ring.


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 11, 2018)

XR6Toggie said:


> Apparently it’s C cell size which is a shame. It probably won’t fit in my belt ring.


maglite is working on a shortie version of the ml150. It's only a prototype at this point.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 11, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> maglite is working on a shortie version of the ml150. It's only a prototype at this point.


Got any pics or other info on this?



XR6Toggie said:


> Apparently it’s C cell size which is a shame. It probably won’t fit in my belt ring.


What belt ring are you referring to? If its what I'm thinking I don't see why it still wouldn't work as the heads are still roughly the same size.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> maglite is working on a shortie version of the ml150. It's only a prototype at this point.



Details... don't spare the details...


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 12, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Details... don't spare the details...



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CnUgh9M7OqI It looks like the shortie version may come in matte finish and 850 lumens


----------



## XR6Toggie (Feb 12, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> What belt ring are you referring to? If its what I'm thinking I don't see why it still wouldn't work as the heads are still roughly the same size.



It’s a Maglite brand belt loop for D cell lights. 

https://www.ledtorchshop.com.au/mag...MIstmc1O2f2QIViAMqCh1i-wapEAQYAyABEgIwpfD_BwE

If the head is too small it might not sit properly or fall out at the wrong angle.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like this 150 will be along the same size as a 3C ML50 toggie. If you're familiar with that one or any fellow officers use one....


----------



## XR6Toggie (Feb 12, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Looks like this 150 will be along the same size as a 3C ML50 toggie. If you're familiar with that one or any fellow officers use one....



I don’t think I’ve seen a C cell Mag in the wild. Everyone I know with a Mag has a 3-4D. I’m sure I can find an old baton ring or track down a C Mag belt loop though


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll measure the OD of the bezel when I get home. But I think the lens is same as the ML25 where it's slightly above 40mm.
So figure OD to be about 45-48mm, but I'll confirm it later today.


----------



## xxo (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure about the ML150, but the old C cell Mags fit in the old baton rings used for wooden batons and I am sure some of the open ended holsters for the stinger series would work too.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Feb 12, 2018)

xxo said:


> Not sure about the ML150, but the old C cell Mags fit in the old baton rings used for wooden batons and I am sure some of the open ended holsters for the stinger series would work too.



We haven’t been issued long batons for many years but I’m sure I could dig up one of the old baton rings. I’m sure they’re in a box somewhere with the trench coats, leather jacket and spare Maglite bulbs. 

There are a couple of good gear sites where I could pick one up anyway. I’ve been meanling to get myarlf an ML300LX because I like the look of them but this new Magcharger looks like a beast and I’m hoping they’re available down here fairly soon too.


----------



## xxo (Feb 12, 2018)

The old metal baton rings might be better than Mag's plastic rings in that they are harder to break (I have broken several of the plastic D cell Mag rings, I think I had a coated metal ring at one time that lasted longer, I don't remember what happened to it), although uncoated metal rings might wear the finish on a Mag. BTW I hated the carrying a D cell Mags in the rings, especially when running. If I were looking to carry a ML150 on a duty rig today I would probably go with something like this:


https://www.galls.com/bianchi-accumo...t-light-holder


----------



## vicv (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks basically like a lithium powered magcharger. Only problem I have with mag led lights is the ANSI lumens and runtime specs. They always drop in output after a short time and give steadily dropping output. Which is too bad as this will be a buck driven light and should give constant output till dead


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2018)

The ML50 head at the barrel is about 30mm. The OD of the bezel about 49mm.

I used an analog caliper so figure +/- a mm or 2.

The ML150 looks very similar in size (in the pix I've seen)

Like xxo said, very much like the Stinger. I use Stinger anti-roll devices on ML25's and a 50 (now)


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 19, 2018)

So did anyone here win the drawing?


----------



## chmsam (Feb 20, 2018)

In the rules it says it may take up to 5 days to notify the winner. There's also a mailing address to send a request for the winners name. And if you do win you have to reply within a few days with the address to which you'd want them ship it. So, still waiting... It would be nice though, right?


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 25, 2018)

ML 150 shortie version may be released soon

https://shop.opticsplanet.com/magli...MIjYac1srB2QIV03jBCh3f4g1xEAEYASACEgL3N_D_BwE


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 26, 2018)

I wonder what the specs will be...


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 27, 2018)

According to the shot show video its 850 lumen I believe


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, saw that in the video but I'm curious about run times and such.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 2, 2018)

They're here...
http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...0lr-led-rechargeable-system.html#.WplMqGpMH2w



http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...lrx-led-rechargeable-system.html#.WplNBmpMH2w


----------



## ank (Mar 2, 2018)

If the battery is lifepo, how is it possible to sustain 1000 lumens for 3 hours?? lifes have 4x less capacity than lions


----------



## vicv (Mar 2, 2018)

Because they use ANSI standards. So it'll be 1000 lumen for ~2 minutes. Then drop to around 400 lumens and slowly drop from there. That's how all maglites work regardless of cell chemistry used


----------



## vicv (Mar 2, 2018)

Because they use ANSI standards. So it'll be 1000 lumen for ~2 minutes. Then drop to around 400 lumens and slowly drop from there. That's how all maglites work regardless of cell chemistry used. Surefires and streamlights are the same except the lower output stingers. And lifepo4 is about half the capacity. If they're using 2x26650 they'll be about 3000mah each


----------



## xxo (Mar 2, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> They're here...
> http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...0lr-led-rechargeable-system.html#.WplMqGpMH2w
> 
> 
> ...





Cool!

I wish they would have gone with the grenade grip on the X version.


----------



## maglite mike (Mar 2, 2018)

The LRX version is just flat black without the grenade grip, I guess? I bought the LR version, they didn't have the LRX version at B&H. I didn't receive yet though.


----------



## terryoregon (Mar 2, 2018)

Just recieved this email from Maglite.

snippet





> Congratulations to Mike G. from Bayshore, NY
> 
> *WINNER of our ML150LR - Win It Before You Can Buy It Sweepstakes.*


----------



## chmsam (Mar 3, 2018)

And there's a discount code good thru March 9, 2018 in the message.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Is mike g. On cpf?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2018)

aginthelaw said:


> Is mike g. On cpf?



Lol, I was thinking "man that would be cool if maglitemike was that guy"...


----------



## maglite mike (Mar 3, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Lol, I was thinking "man that would be cool if maglitemike was that guy"...


 ha ha. I wish. I entered the raffle three times. Oh well. You would think a company as big as maglite could raffle off more then one light.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 3, 2018)

I ordered mine today, plus another and a few other items. Disappointed it doesn't seem to come with a 12v hard wire plug. I had to order that separate.


----------



## terryoregon (Mar 4, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> I ordered mine today, plus another and a few other items. Disappointed it doesn't seem to come with a 12v hard wire plug. I had to order that separate.



You will give us a review when it arrives?

No, let me restate that. You *WILL* give us a review when it arrives.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll definitely give my first impressions. I don't have the equipment for measuring output and other factors(yet...looking for tips on how do build such equipment) so it wont be as in-depth as I'm sure many on this forum would expect. Maybe Ill even dig out the DSLR and play around with getting beam shots at night across the pasture.


----------



## dano (Mar 5, 2018)

i've had one for a few weeks. it's like a scaled down magcharger...


----------



## terryoregon (Mar 9, 2018)

In today's Maglite newsletter, they also announced the ML150LR*X *version (matt black) for an extra $17. Maglite listing HERE.

BTW, what's the most letters ever used in a flashlight name?


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 9, 2018)

UPS delivered the goods today!
I got my ML150LR(2 of them really) in the mail and here are some quick and dirty pics. 
The box has a "internal" picture under a top cover showing and image of the contents. 




The top of the styrofoam box hold the manual. 






Inside are all the goods neatly packaged. 
If I had an idle complaint, it does not come with a charger plug to hard wire into a vehicles accessory switch. 
It did not say so on the site description so I ordered 2 anyhow just to be on the safe side and glad I did. 




Upon inserting the LiFePo battery you can see the tolerances are quite snug.

https://i.imgur.com/CYLZJZq.mp4


The whole light is about the size of a 3-Cell and feels of the quality you'd expect from Maglite. The charger cradle feels good the the locking feature is easy to use and works well. I'll find out how well once I mount it in a vehicle, but I doubt I'll have an issue. 
The battery did have a charge out of the box with enough juice to be noticeably different on all 3 levels(inside the house). 
I was going to take some beam shots but it wasn't quite dark enough and I want to let the battery get a good solid charge before testing it out. 
As for the first hours out of the box I am quite satisfied with it. I just may have a replacement for my old 88' 3-D Mag...maybe.


----------



## terryoregon (Mar 9, 2018)

I know I'm dreaming, but I don't suppose the Maglite beam pattern has improved any?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for the thoughts gas-n-go. The video shows the battery "fits like OJ's glove" lol. 

Now replacing an 88? That's a bold statement bro.....
Looking forward to your other thoughts later.

Terry, Mag changed the way the twist action works in the ML 50 and 300 for a much improved beam pattern. I suspect this new one uses the same or similar method.


----------



## vicv (Mar 10, 2018)

Could you please post the specs on the battery if it's written on it? I'm curious. Looks like 2x 26650 to me as well which is what I assumed


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 10, 2018)

So it charged pretty quickly last night. Once the cradle hit solid green I slipped some boots back on and went out to give it some test shots. Aiming it across the pasture it casts enough light to make a tree line about 200yards away go from a solid black wall to being able to define the difference in the tree and their trunks. It also makes the neighboring property wooden fence line defined enough to count the planks of wood. Keep in mind this wall of fence and trees is about 200 yards wide as well. 
I then took it out to the road and shot it to the east and it was definitely lighting up all of the mailbox reflectors and street/stop signs down the road for over 1/4 mile.
I didnt take down any detailed observations as I was too busy "Ooo0oo00o'ing" and "Aaaaahhhhh'ing"like a kid. 
I'll post more detailed info featured on the box, user manual and battery later on. And I'll knock the dust off the DSLR and try and get some respectable beam shots.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok, so I got some beam shots. 
I used my DSLR and I spent more time trying to re-familiarize myself with it then getting actual shots. I wasn't sure if there was a "standard" for settings to use when taking beam shots so I just sorta played around with various ISO and shutter speeds until I started getting pictures that resembled what I was actually seeing with my eyes. I maxed out the ISO and used a manual shutter with exposure times of about 1/4 seconds. I don't feel the light in the distance is quite as bright or a clear as my eyes see it but any longer and areas nearest to the camera became too washed and drifted away from what I was actually seeing. 
So first pic of of the treeline, across the pasture, about 200 yards from where the camera is set up. 
Basically a black image but if you'll notice just right of the center of the image you can see a red dot, that's a radio tower in the distance. 




First beam shot is my EDC XL200 for 1/5 sec exposure






First ML150LR shot is max output with tightest flood twist 1/4sec exposure





Next shot is max output with max flood twist 1/4 sec exposure.
For those wondering of the beam profile, there does open up a dark spot in the very center at max flood but it nearly triples the spill. 








Here is a tight spot at a 1.5 sec exposure. The tree line is closer to what I see, perhaps a little brighter, but the near by areas are too washed out. 




Here is a 2 sec exposure but I steadily panned the light from one end of the treeline to the other in those 2 seconds. 






This one I felt came out pretty good. I assume it had a lot to do with placing the light ahead of the lens. This is a tight spot at 1/4 sec exposure.





Again, this shot came out better with the light in front of the lens. This was full flood @ 1/4 sec exposure. 





And here is my unintended attempt at making a classic Maglite poster. Pointed the camera up as high as the tripod would allow and took a shot. This was 1.9 sec exposure to really get the stars in there. Perhaps I should do some with me standing out in the field. I'd need the wifes help as the timer would only take shots at the fastest shutter speed and would not capture a good image. 






Here is the ML150LR in a lineup with some similar sized Mags. '88 3D, ML150LR, Old Style 4C and a 3C ML25T.
Its pretty much right in the middle as far as size goes. 
According the the specs in the manual it is 12-13/16" tall or 325.42mm. 
It weighs 28oz or 794 grams with the battery. 
Head diameter is 2-1/4" (57.15mm)
Barrel diameter is 1-1/2 (38.1mm)
6.4 V LiFePO4 battery pack
Charge rate is 2500mA

Output is 
High 1,082lm for 3hrs15min
Low 138lm for 18hrs
Eco 25lm for 79hrs
Total beam distance is 458m

There is warning on on light body, just above the model number, warning of it getting HOT.
It is not a joke. 
Running on high for about 5 min you notice it getting pretty warm. After 10 min, its hot. 20 min and its HOT. Not too hot to hold(at least not for me) but hot enough to make you say "Damn, that's hot." I wish I still had a thermal thermometer to see how hot it actually gets. Now, keep in mind, this is running on high, face down on the desk, with not a whole lot of air circulation going on inside. I imagine if it were outside, on a night like tonight, where we have a strong breeze out of the north it may not be so bad. But they definitely did not laser etch the warning for gits and shiggles. 

The light has the same 4 programmable setting and 4 modes with 3 modes under each setting just as the XL300 and alike. It's a neat feature but as with my XL300 I think Ill keep it on the standard mode. I don't see me using the strobe; or at least highly doubt I'll be in a situation where I will need it. 

The cradle is nice, and the locking feature works great. The cord it comes with is plenty long as well. 

I'm not used to its smaller size or weight compared to the 3D but I don't mean that in a bad way. 
While the 3D is my old faithful that has been with me though a lot over the years I can say it would have been nice to have the ML150LR as a truck light in my company truck when working the Hurricane Harvey storm restoration and needing to clearly spot utility pole structures in the evening and early night time hours. On my first night of testing this out I spotted my houses transformer and could see every part of the structure, including the numbers on the transformer, clear as day. It's quite nice. I may have to recommend these get added to all the service men and construction trucks instead of the bulky older streamlight halogen lights I think they still use. 


As Ive stated before I don't have a lumen meter so I can give any info on how output drops. Perhaps I should build one?

I know enthusiasts on here and other boards like to dump all over Maglite but you can't count them out yet, or any time soon. For people who want a light that is well made, simple AND bright, I feel the ML150LR is a great choice. I'm glad I ordered two of them and am happy the person receiving the other as a gift will be more than happy with it. 

If anyone has any other questions please let me know.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2018)

Faaaaaaantastic. Thank you.

I really enjoyed your "hello from planet earth" picture. 

One night I set a flashlight on a cooler then stood about 5 feet behind it and took a photo. It kinda put things in perspective on "what the user sees" type thing. But your photos told the story very well. Bravo. 

It's really difficult to get a camera to match what we see. So thanks for the explanations. 
This one is definitely going to be a rival to the Streamlight Stinger series.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you enjoyed it. After re-reading my post I saw a few typos and it seems I left a picture out. I'll correct it this evening. 
I want to be as accurate as possible because I don't want to misrepresent my comments or the product. That, and when I took a photography class in college my instructor was a Marine combat photojournalist who's whole focus was using the tool that is the DSLR camera to capture the image as you see it. No flash allowed. No fancy tricks allowed. No post-editing software allowed. Just the raw image. Use any of those method and you fail the assignment. Do it twice and you fail the class. So I have that motivation to capture an honest representation of the light available because I know the DSLR can.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2018)

My man. Your teacher was awesome!! 

I use a fixed f-stop and adjust with shutter speed and metering. 
When I first got a Nikon D700 it wanted low light stuff to appear like I had turned the lights on. I learned spot meter and area meter (not total area) meter could get the intensity I wanted center vs edges and used shutter speed(s) to dial it in. 

Now getting 1000 lumen hotspot and peripherals to match what you see may be beyond the capability of a digital sensor. 

Here was a solution I found










Stepping back from the light.
The top one was 375 lumens. The bottom 650.

One way I show if it'll light the user in a tactical situation




This is good





This shows the user torsoe will be lit by their own light.


----------



## hsa (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, you almost chased ORIONS belt and sword out of the sky. That is a really nice light and you did good on the photos. Keep the night shots coming and don't forget to put a UCL in it from flashlightlens.com.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha!, yeah putting on a UCL may cause Orion to whip out his sunglasses. lol


----------



## xxo (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks much for all the info, pics and beam shots! Looks like a cool light.


1.5" sounds a little fatter than the barrel diameter on the C cell Mags, is this the case?

Are the cells inside the battery pack 26650's?

What is the diameter and length of the battery pack?


Thanks!


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't have a caliper so my measurements will be crude...
Battery pack length is a bit under 5 1/4 inch and the diameter is about 1 inch.
Circumference is a little over 3 1/4.

Pack is an INTEC sealed rechargeable lithium iron phosphate battery
2IFpR27/66

INTEC ILIF-3006526
ESR1EE8402 6.4 3.0AH 19.2Wh

Hope this helps.


----------



## vicv (Mar 15, 2018)

For the size and ah rating must be 2x26650


----------



## xxo (Mar 17, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> I don't have a caliper so my measurements will be crude...
> Battery pack length is a bit under 5 1/4 inch and the diameter is about 1 inch.
> Circumference is a little over 3 1/4.
> 
> ...



It helps a lot - thanks!


Is the barrel of the ML150LR the same diameter/circumference as the ML25?


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 19, 2018)

It appears to be the same as the C cell ML25.


----------



## maglite mike (Apr 17, 2018)

Just received the Maglite ML150. Love the light. It's the mag charger and ml 125 combined only a lot lighter and brighter. I dropped it a lot 2 5 feet into concrete with no problem. I noticed the new LIFEPo4 batteries are much lighter then the NIMH batteries. This is a keeper.


----------



## maglite mike (Apr 17, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> Just received the Maglite ML150. Love the light. It's the mag charger and ml 125 combined only a lot lighter and brighter. I dropped it approx 5 feet onto concrete with no problem. I noticed the new LIFEPo4 batteries are much lighter then the NIMH batteries. This is a keeper.


----------



## maglite mike (Apr 17, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> I received the Maglite ML150. Love the light. It's the mag charger and ml 125 combined only a lot lighter and brighter. I dropped it approx 5 feet into concrete with no problem. I noticed the new LIFEPo4 batteries are much lighter than the NIMH batteries. This is a keeper.


----------



## peterkin101 (Jun 9, 2018)

It would be a bit of a miracle if I could actually buy one here in the UK.

It popped up for literally a day on amazon.co.uk then....SOLD ! 

Reluctant to import one in case there no 240v supply/13a plug.


----------



## etc (Jun 11, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Mag has a contest to win one before you can buy one. I entered.
> 
> http://maglite.com/maglab/maglitena...ite-ml150lr-sweepstakes-feb-2018#.Wn8brujwaM9



I didn't. It is a spam type registration where they flood you with promotional offers and stuff. It doesn't come free. I mean 1 win out of how many entries, a gazillion?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jun 11, 2018)

etc said:


> I didn't. It is a spam type registration where they flood you with promotional offers and stuff. It doesn't come free. I mean 1 win out of how many entries, a gazillion?



You're a bit late. The contest has been over for 4+ months.

You can always unsubscribe if you don't like the e-mails. A "flood of e-mails" is just a tad exaggerated. It's one a week and I don't think they are spam, especially if you're into Maglites. It's no different than any other contest online.

If you don't mind me asking, are you a fan of Maglites? If not, why enter?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2018)

He's a fan of griping Lift'd.


----------



## Ishango (Jun 14, 2018)

This thread got me interested in the ML150LR. I was looking around to replace my old 4D fo a while now with something a bit smaller from Maglite and was already looking into buying one of the newer Maglite models, not because they are the brightest (I have plenty of those) or most innovative (I have a lot of those too), but because I still love Maglite. 

Even though I really like other brands, I still haven't forgotten that my love for flashlights once started with Maglite. So I decided (even though the price is very steep) to actually add a ML150LR to my collection. And I didn't really think this would really do it, but I am very pleased with the ML150LR and while Maglite is still lacking compared to other competitors it is a very nice light. I will take it along camping the coming summer months. Also a plus for Maglite that this one includes a Dutch manual as well (usually only English manuals come with flashlights and though I can read them just fine (I usually find out how my lights work without reading the manual), it adds a bit of customer service.


----------



## Zunkted (Jun 15, 2018)

Ishango said:


> This thread got me interested in the ML150LR. I was looking around to replace my old 4D fo a while now with something a bit smaller from Maglite and was already looking into buying one of the newer Maglite models, not because they are the brightest (I have plenty of those) or most innovative (I have a lot of those too), but because I still love Maglite.
> 
> Even though I really like other brands, I still haven't forgotten that my love for flashlights once started with Maglite. So I decided (even though the price is very steep) to actually add a ML150LR to my collection. And I didn't really think this would really do it, but I am very pleased with the ML150LR and while Maglite is still lacking compared to other competitors it is a very nice light. I will take it along camping the coming summer months. Also a plus for Maglite that this one includes a Dutch manual as well (usually only English manuals come with flashlights and though I can read them just fine (I usually find out how my lights work without reading the manual), it adds a bit of customer service.



Awesome, i was wanting to buy one myself also because of this thread. But I'm not sure if they are worth it? I was wanting to buy the ML150LRX. Are they worth it or should i spend my money somewhere else?


----------



## Ishango (Jun 15, 2018)

Short answer. It depends. 

The price is very steep (at least in Europe) and I can easily find a very nice and better performant light for this price. However this Maglite is made for a different audience and it just works. You can safely leave it in the charger and it's ready at a moments notice.

For me it is about the Maglite type light. I still like Maglite lights since childhood and this light brings them at least to a decent level. Aslo I've got a few lights near this size but all have tail clicky switches which with this size is less practical to me. 

Thus I bought it as actual replacement of my aging Maglite 4D (with Fusion 36 module) which in turn replaced the light that started it all the Maglite 3D with krypton bulb. 

The light still uses a polycarbonate lens which feels cheap. Type of LED is not specified (haven't compared it to other lights yet). The focusing mechanism isn't really useful. 

It is however much lighter and smaller than the MagCharger it seeks to replace. The output is acceptable and for me the modes are as well.

I also am keeping an eye out for the ML150LRS when it comes out.


----------



## xxo (Jun 15, 2018)

If you are on a budget and don't need the rechargeable battery set up, you might consider the ML50LX - great light! The ML50's are C cell lights, but I usually run mine on AA Eneloops in a simply homemade spacer. The ML50*L* is even a few $ less, but I would recommend going with the grenade gripped, hard anodized ML50*LX*.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2018)

Man, I love those ML50's from box stores. The 3C is great. But an eneloop'd 2C is an outstanding little Maglite. 

I haven't opted for the 150 yet but when that shorty comes out that'll be tough to say no to. 

I'm saddened that Maglites are becoming an endangered species in box stores. I totally understand the reason though. Lack of sales versus those el-cheapo's that fly out the door. Big stores buy big volumes. Maglites just don't sell anymore, or at least like they used to. The market has changed, likely forever. So online is seemingly the way Maglite is (understandably) going these days.


----------



## maglite mike (Jun 16, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Man, I love those ML50's from box stores. The 3C is great. But an eneloop'd 2C is an outstanding little Maglite.
> 
> I haven't opted for the 150 yet but when that shorty comes out that'll be tough to say no to.
> 
> I'm saddened that Maglites are becoming an endangered species in box stores. I totally understand the reason though. Lack of sales versus those el-cheapo's that fly out the door. Big stores buy big volumes. Maglites just don't sell anymore, or at least like they used to. The market has changed, likely forever. So online is seemingly the way Maglite is (understandably) going these days.


http://maglite.com/press/rr-marketing-consultants-signs-agreement-represent-maglite/

http://maglite.com/press/mag-instru...orate-marketing-maglite-products-western-u-s/

It looks like Maglite is developing a new marketing strategy


----------



## maglite mike (Jun 16, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> http://maglite.com/press/rr-marketing-consultants-signs-agreement-represent-maglite/
> 
> http://maglite.com/press/mag-instru...orate-marketing-maglite-products-western-u-s/
> 
> It looks like Maglite is developing a new marketing strategy


And teaming up with Gerber http://maglite.com/maglab/iconic-am...carry-items-variety-multi-packs/#.WyVtj8spB-F


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm all over that Solitaire/US1 combo. 

Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## Zunkted (Jun 17, 2018)

Opticsplanet has the ML150LRS availiable - https://www.opticsplanet.com/maglite-ml150lrs-rechargeable-series.html

As for me I think i'm gonna buy the ML150LRX here soon, the LRS isn't that much smaller and i would like the extra run time on high mode from the ML150LR.


----------



## Zunkted (Jun 29, 2018)

So i got my ML150LR not to long ago and here are my Pro's abd Con's on it. 

Pro's: 
Lightweight
Fit and finish is really nice
Simple UI
Love not having to take it apart to charge it.

Con's:
Plastic lens
Beam pattern
No mode function to choose to use Low or Eco mode first

I'm really glad that i didn't spend the $120 on one. I got my ML150LR for $85 and to me that is still paying to much for this flashlight. For what this light is retailed at it definitely should have a glass lens, and a better beam pattern when in flood focus. The flood focus to me just looks really nasty and i knew this before buying the flashlight. I just really wanted a USA made light that was easy to charge and that i can throw it around and leave it places without worrying about messing it up and for that this flashlight will definitely excell at that. Are there any mods that i can do to this ML150LR that will make my beam pattern a little better in flood focus? Also is there a aspheric lens that will fit into the head of the Ml150LR?


----------



## Unicorn (Jun 30, 2018)

I was looking at this and the Ultra Stinger since both are similar in size and output. The paper ratings show the Streamlight to be a little brighter with more throw, the Maglite though a bit more flood and about twice the run time. 
Seeing Zunkted post makes me think I might go with the Streamlight.


I wish that Maglite would have a 1100ish lumen output from the size of the full size Magcharger LED. That would seem to have a better run time.


----------



## maglite mike (Jun 30, 2018)

Zunkted said:


> So i got my ML150LR not to long ago and here are my Pro's abd Con's on it.
> 
> Pro's:
> Lightweight
> ...


I think $85 is a decent price point for this light. Comparing to a Malkoff hound dog for example , it's approx 1/3 the price and is half the quality. I was surprised by the donut as well. The more recent ML Maglite models did away with the donut hole but the throw was limited as well. Maglite states the ml150 is the furthest throwing ever. The been is definitely tighter and appears to throw further. If you use the widest flood setting close up it gives a nice beam and the donut disappears. The donut only appears at about 10 ft plus. A slight adjustment and the donut and the beam produces is bright and floody. More so than any other maglite .


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2018)

$85, is that with or without taxes?? The ML150LR costs here €179 (incl. taxes). Quick calculating shows, that's $209.50!


----------



## maglite mike (Jun 30, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> I think $85 is a decent price point for this light. Comparing to a Malkoff hound dog for example , it's approx 1/3 the price and is half the quality. I was surprised by the donut as well. The more recent ML Maglite models did away with the donut hole but the throw was limited as well. Maglite states the ml150 is the furthest throwing ever. The been is definitely tighter and appears to throw further. If you use the widest flood setting close up it gives a nice beam and the donut disappears. The donut only appears at about 10 ft plus. A slight adjustment and the donut and the beam produces is bright and floody. More so than any other maglite .



Meant to say a slight adjustment and the donut disappears....


----------



## maglite mike (Jun 30, 2018)

kj2 said:


> $85, is that with or without taxes?? The ML150LR costs here €179 (incl. taxes). Quick calculating shows, that's $209.50!



What country are you in? Tax varies by state in America. So add maybe $5 for taxes. Bringing it to around $90 US.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2018)

maglite mike said:


> What country are you in? Tax varies by state in America. So add maybe $5 for taxes. Bringing it to around $90 US.


The Netherlands - Europe. Taxes here are 21%.


----------



## Zunkted (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes, when you tighten up the beam its not bad at all I just wish the flood focus was better looking. I found it on eBay for $120 OBO and i offered $100 and they accepted my offer and then on top of that ebay was doing a 15% off of anything so it came to $85 shipped to me in the USA. As for the ML150LR i'm happy with it i just figured I'd give my opinion on it. As for those who are wanting to buy one I'd say go for it but just do some searching around on the web because you can find them for under $100 at least in the USA you can.


----------



## mesa232323 (Jul 19, 2018)

I haven't posted here in years! Had to get away because I've spent WAY too much. Anyways. I finally got this light and I can't find anywhere where it states which emitter this has.


----------



## peterkin101 (Aug 4, 2018)

Well I took thr plunge and ordered one...sadly it was £159.95 here in the UK which works out at $207.95 with NO discount and NO alternative unless I wanted to personally import one from the States with a 2 pin plug etc. 

Anyway despite all of that it is an amazing piece of kit, a bit like a MagCharger brought right up to date but smaller and more compact. Fantastic beam although the ‘do-nut’ artefact has made an unwelcome return. In fairness, this can be dialled out though. 

Easily the best torch I’ve ever owned...just a pity its so hard to get and so pricey here in the UK.


----------



## Atr (Oct 12, 2018)

Did anyone ever do a full runtime, output and regulation test for the new mag? I know this light is behind the times in so many ways but there’s just something about it I like. I can see it permanently located in my van as a ready to go light, and despite owning better lights I can see a few advantages to the Ml150lr, however I’ve resisted buying it so far if only because I know light output will steadily reduce from turn on. Ha the problem is I’ve got some money to buy a new light but I just can’t decide what I want to add to my small collection next, and all my potential choices differ massively and are for different purposes. Everyday van located workhorse, a decent compact thrower, a large super thrower, a search and rescue type tool with flat regulation the list goes on, but this mag may just fit the workhorse/car category. Anyway any further thoughts on this light anybody? Or alternatives?


----------



## xxo (Oct 12, 2018)

Atr said:


> Did anyone ever do a full runtime, output and regulation test for the new mag? I know this light is behind the times in so many ways but there’s just something about it I like. I can see it permanently located in my van as a ready to go light, and despite owning better lights I can see a few advantages to the Ml150lr, however I’ve resisted buying it so far if only because I know light output will steadily reduce from turn on. Ha the problem is I’ve got some money to buy a new light but I just can’t decide what I want to add to my small collection next, and all my potential choices differ massively and are for different purposes. Everyday van located workhorse, a decent compact thrower, a large super thrower, a search and rescue type tool with flat regulation the list goes on, but this mag may just fit the workhorse/car category. Anyway any further thoughts on this light anybody? Or alternatives?




In what ways is the ML150 behind the times?


A alternative to the ML150 is the LED Magcharger which will step down to 70% after an hour and hold that level until almost the 4 hr. mark when it will fall out of regulation.


----------



## Atr (Oct 13, 2018)

Behind in terms of weight/size and water proofing and output but it’s a light I still like and definitely has a few advantages aswell, Maglites like for so many were my first proper light. The Maglite I’m referring to in my post the Ml150lr is the mag charger, can you link me to any runtime graphs at all? If it can hold 70% for four hours I’m impressed.


----------



## xxo (Oct 14, 2018)

Atr said:


> Behind in terms of weight/size and water proofing and output but it’s a light I still like and definitely has a few advantages aswell, Maglites like for so many were my first proper light. The Maglite I’m referring to in my post the Ml150lr is the mag charger, can you link me to any runtime graphs at all? If it can hold 70% for four hours I’m impressed.




Robin Wang reviewed the original LED Mag Charhger here:

http://www.led-resource.com/2013/12/maglite-magcharger-led-review/#comments


----------



## Atr (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for the link, performance is as you say and quite impressive but wrong light I’m talking about the newer Ml150lr with the liFePo4 battery and 1082 lumens, any link for runtime/output graph for that one?


----------



## Atr (Oct 14, 2018)

Sorry think I’ve kinda missed read your posts a bit, your not mixing models up I’m miss reading, thing is though I think the previous mag charger dosent make much sense when the newer version has been significantly upgraded


----------



## xxo (Oct 15, 2018)

Atr said:


> Thanks for the link, performance is as you say and quite impressive but wrong light I’m talking about the newer Ml150lr with the liFePo4 battery and 1082 lumens, any link for runtime/output graph for that one?



Don't know of a graph for the ML150, I wouldn't be surprised if it has similar regulation (step down to around 70% after the first hr) as this is fairly typical for Mag as requested by some of their law enforcement customers. IF so, the 19.2 Whr LiPO4 battery probably won't run quite as long as the old NiMH battery (about 21 Whr).


----------



## Atr (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts xxo, I’m very tempted by this light but as always a gamble, will I/won’t I like it, ha perhaps I’m just looking for the excuse/justification I need to buy another light


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone purchased this light recently? I'm still quite curious about the runtime chart myself. Mag has made a note that it has heavily heat sinked this light vs previous lights. My curiosity is high as I've always had a soft spot for the traditional old school Magcharger. The MC60 was the incan beast of it's day.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 23, 2020)

Just to bring this up to date - price at the Mag site is $120.
They also make a Barrel Storage Unit that extends the length, for $15 including a holster, wand, and wall mounting brackets.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 23, 2020)

Has anybody else gotten one of these? Any opinions? 

Thinking of buying this or the new "S" version as an around the house flashlight for the family.


----------



## County (Oct 23, 2020)

Former_Mag_User said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these? Any opinions?
> 
> Thinking of buying this or the new "S" version as an around the house flashlight for the family.



I have one! I like it a lot. It’s hard for me to see much brightness difference between the S version and the original unless I shine the light at a very distant object. . football field or more away. Tint is cool like the original. . but I am ok with that. This will be a great around-the-house, and walk light.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you

I agree on the lumen difference being negligible 
I think the main selling point of the S is its portability for use on duty belts 

For a home flashlight, I don't think the portability is a big deal 
and it has a shorter run time which I think makes the regular ML150LR a better choice for the home 

Although the portability does have a coolness factor to it
i think it looks better too, more balanced


----------



## County (Oct 23, 2020)

Former_Mag_User said:


> Thank you
> 
> I agree on the lumen difference being negligible
> I think the main selling point of the S is its portability for use on duty belts
> ...



Yes I agree . . it’s an easier holster carry with the shorter version, tried that out on a walk earlier this week.

The weight decrease is noticeable and anymore I’m getting spoiled by these smaller lights . . no matter the task I seem to prefer lights of this size or smaller.

Anyhow, it’s an easier pocket carry also, as you might imagine since it seems to sink nicely into a back pocket without worry of a fish-flop out !

And oh those mag-charge-rings are a nostalgic status symbol in my book!


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeah, I've experienced trying to keep a 3D maglite in a backpocket... does not work too well 

Thanks for the opinion. Now I don't know if I want the shorter or longer version :laughing:


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 28, 2020)

I just ordered the new ML150LRS from the maglite website

$90 with a 20% off coupon easily found online


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2020)

Cool. Please give your thoughts when it arrives. 

I have the short one on my radar too, but I shot my wad for the month in the clearance section last night.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Oct 31, 2020)

I received the ML150LRS

Initial impressions are very good:

Quality is typical Maglite

Charge time is very quick

The high mode, advertised at 819 lumens, seems accurate 
More than bright enough for around the house duty 

Med (139 lm) and low (33 lm) settings are very useful
Im leaving it at the stock programming. Strobe, momentary, and SOS are programmable. 

The smaller form factor is very nice. It's pocketable and has a small footprint in its charging cradle 

I think this one is a big win for Maglite. I hope they keep improving. It's high time they update the Mag Tac!


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 1, 2020)

Former_Mag_User said:


> I received the ML150LRS
> 
> Initial impressions are very good:
> 
> ...



There is a new mag-tac II in the works 

https://www.womenandguns.com/mag-tac-ii-tactical-flashlight-review/


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Nov 1, 2020)

maglite mike said:


> There is a new mag-tac II in the works
> 
> https://www.womenandguns.com/mag-tac-ii-tactical-flashlight-review/



Cool! I hope they make some other changes besides just the body.

A programmable UI just like the ML150LR would be good


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2020)

Mag-Mail arrived today. Mrs Fixer paid Santa-Mag to send me the ML150 LR and LRS. Well naturally I had to open the box and 'ensure' everything checks out. And while she was distracted I took a minute to try each one out for a few seconds. 
Impressive. 

Think old school Maglite hot spot with 800 lumens instead of 60 like a 3D firing a xenon bulb. I snapped a photo and boxed back up the LRS. I took a photo with the LR but thought I heard Mrs Fixer approaching so the photo turned out blurry. To say they will ID items at a 2 football field distance would not be untrue. Yet there is plenty of spill too. 

I'll say more Christmas day once I can charge them the minimum 6 hour initial charge. But both are sweet little 2 and 3 cell ML 50 sized lights with a impressive output. 






The LRS on high. 
The house with the white van in the photo is at least 600 feet away. 





Before

ML150LR pix edit: 





Compared to; L to R
-16oz ceranic lined cup, ML150LR, ML300 3 cell, ML25 3 cell, Streamlight Stinger LED, 8 oz coffee cup





The swing set way off in the distance is a dark color about 400 feet away

I ran it a few minutes to see if heat radiated and where. In about a minute the area between the switch and about 1/3 down the head became warm. Definite heat sink technology involved. Twisting from spot to flood only widens the spot. No real change occurs with spill like zoomy lights do. Instead you get the traditional Maglite style changes. I do not see any blue, red, green or yellow in the beam. Just intense whiteness like Streamlight C4 a few years back. 
End edit.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Dec 17, 2020)

> Compared to; L to R
-16oz ceranic lined cup, ML150LR, ML300 3 cell, ML25 3 cell, Streamlight Stinger LED, 8 oz coffee cup
>
Do you happen to know the lumen outputs for these? And retail cost? Would make a useful chart. And they are all C size (diameter), right?

I really want to buy something during the sale... But I recently got a ton of Mag stuff so don't have a good excuse.
And the previous generation rechargable "50" is still on clearance for $50 bucks...


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2020)

The ceramic lined cup was a prize in a raffle so I don't know the price but it isn't very bright after dark. The ML150LR is stated at 1008 (or similar) lumens and goes for $120 at Maglite's site. The ML50 3 cell is the 611 lumen version from a Wal Mart $25 clearance price. The 3 cell ML25 is (iirc) 173 lumens (but like 28k candella) and was $23 from Home Depot iirc. The Stinger is the 375 lumen version called "LED" and was $110 with a charger from a place called Batteries Plus Bulbs. The coffee cup isn't very bright after dark either. Mrs Fixer bought a batch of 24 for like $1 each and did the saying on it with her coffee cup sublimation iron.





The coffee cup in the photo was actually the prototype that I accidently applied the sublimation on upside down.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2020)

The ML150LRSX arrived today. 

I cannot definitively say it is or isn't hard annodized like LX models but it had that same, almost chalky like residue on it like the LX does when brand new. 





The difference in 'shine'. 
If I were to use this for special forces, life or death I'd probably find even the matte finish a bit too shiney and spray it with flat black paint before going out (if time allowed). A young marine was playing with my matte finish prototype PRX and he said even though it was already pretty dull he'd shoot it with flat black grill paint before taking it with him to weed out "the Mooj" during urban raids over in Iraq. He said they'd spray paint their rifles and other gear with flat paint if they knew in advance of operations to give it time to cure and allow the smell to disipate. 
Since I don't have to kick in doors in combat or duck if a perp sees a slight glimmer of the body of my flashlight I'll enjoy the matte finish as is while my biggest fear would be forgetting dooky bags when using it while walking Fido around. 





S/N number 00000144
I lucked up and got a fairly low serial number.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Dec 22, 2020)

Its such a great all-purpose light. You got me wanting the X version now. 

It looks more satin rather than matte now that you mention it


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2020)

Use code 25days until Dec 25th for 25% off…… just sayin'. lol 🎅


----------

